# Forge TT-S Project Car



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, it's officially official. We just picked up our TT-S project car a few minutes ago from the dealership in New York for it's drive back home to Orlando.










As it sits now:

2009 Audi TT-S
Prestige Package
Ice Silver Metallic
5,000 miles

The car is reported to have been previously owned by an Audi of America executive as well.

This is the first dedicated long-term company car we have had in the US in a while, so we're quite excited, and really looking forward to digging into it. We already have quite a bit planned with an extensive mod list, and we will be documenting and dyno testing every single stage of the build. 

We will be using this car for some MK2 TT specific development, as well as to test fit and confirm parts already cross compatible from existing platforms. Any parts that we don't produce ourselves will be sourced from other VW and Audi tuning specialists and partners that we trust and recommend.

We will be regularly updating this thread with our build progress and with any and everything relevant to the car. Feel free to ask any questions in the process and we will be happy to answer them. I have also setup a WordPress blog, and we will have updates on our Facebook page as well.

http://www.facebook.com/ForgeMotorsport

http://forgemotorsport.wordpress.com/


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

Ha! I was also looking at that car at Mohegan Motors. I picked up a Meteor Gray down in VA last weekend but seriously considered the silver, which is a lot closer to me. 

Congrats! Looking forward to what you have planned for the TTS.


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

Good choice in color :thumbup: Silver=Sexy


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

*Congratulations*

Congrats. Don't forget to work on the CAI first as I am still delaying purchase so that I can install your company's offering.  (seriously) 

And you better hurry also because the pending TTRS with such substantial performance will likely have me making a trade.

Look forward to your products. Cheers.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Keenly interested !


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

Wow this can get good, just make sure there is a dyno and drag numbers to follow each mod and sales will flow like water specially with the Golf R coming over and sharing the same motor


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

HaroldC said:


> Ha! I was also looking at that car at Mohegan Motors.


Yea, that's where we picked it up. 



LongviewTx said:


> Congrats. Don't forget to work on the CAI first as I am still delaying purchase so that I can install your company's offering.  (seriously)
> 
> And you better hurry also because the pending TTRS with such substantial performance will likely have me making a trade.


The intake is definitely one our priorities. Our UK office is getting access to a customer's car on their side to assist with the development. 

We're already keenly aware of the RS as well. We've done some development already, and still have more planned prior to the car's US launch! We'll have product ready to go before the first person even takes delivery. 



alva8193 said:


> Wow this can get good, just make sure there is a dyno and drag numbers to follow each mod and sales will flow like water specially with the Golf R coming over and sharing the same motor


We already plan to dyno every mod along the way. We will be providing you with more data than you can handle.

The Golf R was a key concern when deciding what car we were going to get. We even went so far as having entertained importing one, but it would have been a cost-prohibitive endeavour, so we'll just look at potentially getting one when they arrive stateside, and we'll hit the ground running since we'll already have the hardware side of it covered.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

mohegan lake motors is where my car was bought too


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

DgonzTT said:


> Good choice in color :thumbup: Silver=Sexy


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

Project cars should be black...

:laugh:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

DarthTTs said:


> Project cars should be black...
> 
> :laugh:


I'm with you Darth:wave::thumbup::laugh::laugh:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

kendoist4162 said:


> I'm with you Darth:wave::thumbup::laugh::laugh:


So what am I chopped liver....? LOL!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

iModTTS said:


> So what am I chopped liver....? LOL!


Hey, nothing wrong with chopped liver once in a while


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Would love to see a writeup on installing the K04 actuator with before/after dyno plots!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Stevelev said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with chopped liver once in a while


Yeah, ya know. On a Ritz cracker wid sum onions an stuff....:beer::laugh:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

arm1tage said:


> Would love to see a writeup on installing the K04 actuator with before/after dyno plots!


That is definitely one of the planned mods, but we will be progressing through Stage 1, Stage 2, and Stage 2+ first, with before and after dynos of every single mod along the way, so bear with us, and we'll definitely get to it!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

The car made it home safely, although not without traveling through some crazy weather on the way down from NY.

We've scheduled our initial baseline dyno testing for tomorrow as well, so stay tuned! :thumbup:


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Can't wait to find out about more developments for our model line


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Totally non-important comment, but you know something?

Even with all of the very cool colors out there (Oolong, Sepang, Suzuka, etc) the TT still just looks really, really good in classic Silver. That is a *nice* looking car.

-Tim


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Totally non-important comment, but you know something?
> 
> Even with all of the very cool colors out there (Oolong, Sepang, Suzuka, etc) the TT still just looks really, really good in classic Silver. That is a *nice* looking car.
> 
> -Tim


"Truth in Engineering" :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Currently on the dyno over at Titan Motorsports

Bone stock, SAE corrected numbers
- 233 whp
- 250 wtq

About to flash the Revo Technik Stage 1 ECU file. 

Stay tuned for the chipped results!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Live update from the dyno......

Revo Stage 1 Flash

277 whp
257 wtq

Thats an increase of +44hp *AT THE WHEELS*. 

The peak torque value may only seem slightly higher, but there were HUGE gains throughout the curves, and considering the added drivetrain loss of the quattro system, these wheel numbers actually exceed Revo's claimed crank power figures of 300 bhp / 310 tq. 

Graphs to come when the guys get back from the dyno.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Those are pretty impressive numbers.

If we estimate about 17% drivetrain loss (I know it's not always that simple, but this is all ballpark, and most measurements I've seen lead me to believe that the loss from Haldex hovers around 16% - 17%) that means that the car was making about 280 HP and 301 lb/ft at the crank, stock.

Chipped, that means it's doing about 333 HP and 309 lb/ft at the crank, again with 17% loss.

Those are pretty good numbers.

-Tim


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Those are pretty good numbers.
> 
> -Tim


That was roughly the consensus we came to as well. The car seems to be doing really well considering the advertised crank power figures, both stock, and from Revo. :thumbup:


----------



## pdesisto1959 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait till you get to the downpipe/exhaust and the HPFP - it get's *REAL *fun then  I'm running APR Stage 2+, APR HPFP and a Miltek. I love this damn engine - and that's coming from someone who sweared up and down that I'd never have less than 8 cylinders.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

pdesisto1959 said:


> Wait till you get to the downpipe/exhaust and the HPFP - it get's *REAL *fun then  I'm running APR Stage 2+, APR HPFP and a Miltek. I love this damn engine - and that's coming from someone who sweared up and down that I'd never have less than 8 cylinders.


X2 ! I'm "only" stage 2 (no HPFP) and am very impressed (my last car was an RS4). That said, for some reason the Milltek turbo back on my TTS just doesnt quite have the same melodious tune of the RS4 with Milltek though


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*Mike I feel so...............*

cheated on


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

You will always be our first :heart:



aleicgrant said:


> cheated on


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I would love to know the numbers I'm putting to the wheels being that I'm FWD meaning less power train loss & running Revo Stg2


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm really sorry for the lack of updates guys, but we've been absolutely slammed the last few days. 

Here is the dyno graph comparing the car in it's bone stock state to the Revo Stage 1 file. The flash was performed while the car was still strapped to the dyno, so these runs were performed back to back.










While the car was on the dyno, we took some logs as well, and were noticing a little bit of timing being pulled, and the inlet temps were a little higher than we would have liked. Adjustments to the Revo settings weren't really helping, so we figured that the stock S3/TT-S intercooler, even though it is larger than a normal FSI intercooler, just wasn't keeping things cool enough.

We had a little bit of down time yesterday, so while we're currently waiting on our UK office for some intake and exhaust development to be completed, we decided that it wouldn't hurt to try to remedy the intake temperature issue, and make the TWINtercooler kit our next upgrade, so we put the car on the lift, ripped the front bumper off and got to work installing it.










The kit went on easily, and we had no real issues with the install. Two small holes need to be drilled into the aluminum bumper support, and a very minor non-cosmetic section of the back side of the bumper cover needs to be trimmed to make room for the hoses. The backing plate for the passenger side grill also needs to be trimmed to accomodate the hose, but all of this is incredibly simple and is outlined in the included instructions.

This kit is virtually identical to our normal MK2 TT TWINtercooler kit, except that we need to swap out the hoses for the S3 specific hoses, since the TTS using the OEM S3 core, so we have separate hoses for that. When ordering, simply specify that you need the S3 hoses.

http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=010602&product=FMINTFSITT

We'll be heading back to the dyno within the next day or two in order to dyno the car again and test whether the TWINtercooler has helped bring our inlet temps back into check and has possibly even given us a few extra horsepower in the process. 










While we were finishing the TWINtercooler install, we decided we would also install our PCV bypass / oil catch tank kit. The car only has 5000 miles on it still, but the OEM PCV assembly is highly prone to failure of it's internal check valve mechanism, which can create a serious boost leak, and the system also dumps a significant amount of blow-by vapors directly into the intake tract. Our systems corrects both of these shortcomings and even adds a little bit of functionality with the unique clip-on intake manifold cap that provides 3 available provisions to source a vacuum/pressure reference for a boost gauge or any other accessory that might need it.

The US spec Audi TTS will use the same kit as used on the MK5 GTI and Jetta application found at the following link:

http://www.forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=&product=FMMK5CT

More updates soon!


----------



## aleicgrant (Oct 31, 2005)

*hmmmmmmmmmmm*

some of those pictures have a familiar ring to them


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

So, Forge UK has spent the last few days working on some TT-S specific intake development. We'll have more details about that soon after some more testing. 

I'll also be posting some info about an issue that we're experiencing and trying to diagnose with the DSG transmission in the car. Stay tuned.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

To tide you guys over while we are waiting on a few things to get finished up, and until I have something more exciting ready to post, here's a quick update.

Since our car was purchased in New York where a front license plate is unfortunately required, our car was burdened with a front plate holder. Since the car is registered and will reside in Florida, and we aren't required to run a front plate, the holder had to go, and we quickly set about ordering a smooth TTS specific grill insert from our buddy Jay over at the local Audi dealership, Classic Audi, about 30-45 minutes north of us.

www.classicaudi.com

Jay is a diehard VW and Audi guy, and has been in the scene for years, so he was an obvious resource to call upon and a big help in getting this piece ordered up and delivered to us with the quickness.

It was a really simple process to swap the panel, and was done in about 5 minutes.

Here's an animated image showing the car before and after the swap.

More updates soon.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

The plate filler looks great! I'm thinking about getting it myself, despite the fact that I have to run a front plate. I didn't run one on my M3 and surprisingly didn't get hassled in 6 years!

Do you remember if this is the correct part # 8J0807285J1RR. Also, how much did Classic Audi charge for that piece?

Thanks!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

HaroldC said:


> Do you remember if this is the correct part # 8J0-807-285-J-1RR. Also, how much did Classic Audi charge for that piece?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, that's the correct part number.

I really can't post the price as we have a wholesale account with the dealership, so we get somewhat of a discount.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

So we recently pulled the TTS into the shop to get started on its overhaul. It will pretty much be off the road for the next couple of weeks while we change out as much as we possibly can.

Two of the first things we upgraded were rather small individual parts, but when combined with everything else we have planned, will make for a thoroughly complete upgrade package. They were easy to get done in a matter of a few minutes within getting the car up on the lift. Both of these items happen to be from Neuspeed; their 2009+ Torque Arm Insert, and their 25mm Adjustable Rear Sway Bar.

These two items were provided courtesy of our good friends over at North American Motorsports. We highly recommend that you guys check them out for anything that you may need.

http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/NS22.10.68

http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/NS25.02.25.4

First up is the torque arm insert. Most of you will be familiar with how this product works. It's simply a urethane bushing that inserts into the open spaces of the rubber bushing for the lower pendulum mount. By doing so, it limits the movement of the motor under load, and helps better transfer the power to the wheels.

Installation is simple. You just remove the single 21mm bolt from the bushing, apply some grease to the insert to help slide it into place, and then reinstall the bolt using the new washers to help secure the insert in place.




























Next up is the rear sway bar. This piece, which is 25mm in diameter, is a substantial upgrade over the factory 18mm rear bar, which will dramatically help to reduce understeer and make the handling much more neutral.

Installation of this was also quite simple. Essentially just remove and replace, and we didn't have to remove the exhaust or anything else to make room for the bar. It's very easy to work around every other installed component. The most difficult part was actually removing the metal clamps from around the OEM bushings to swap them over to the new Neuspeed bushings.





































We are working with some of the best names in the industry on this project, and we continue to add new companies to that list at every turn. We have already started installing numeorus other upgrades as well, and we will be posting more updates about all of it very soon, so stay tuned. :thumbup:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We've been incredibly busy recently, so admittedly, we're a little behind on the TTS project updates. For those of you who may be following along on our Facebook page, the car is transforming rather quickly, but I will still continue to do regular forum updates covering each individual modification in depth as soon as I have the available time.

Following the the Neuspeed rear sway bar and torque arm insert installation a couple weeks ago, we immediately moved on to the rear Haldex Gen. 4 controller and wireless remote switch. Both of these parts were also sourced from our friends over at North American Motorsports. They have been a great asset to us on this project.

http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/HA.HALDEX04PQ35

http://www.namotorsports.net/detail.cfm/part_cd/HAHaldexRemote

The new Haldex control unit is intended to dramatically change the driving dynamics of the vehicle by transfering more power to the rear wheels when needed. There are 3 settings which are selected with the optional switch or the wireless remote in our case. 

Eco, Sport, and Race modes

Eco Mode - Intended for increased fuel efficiency for highway driving where AWD stability is not a high priority.
Sport Mode - Intended for more aggressive driving situations where more AWD stability is needed.
Race Mode - Intended for highly aggressive or track driving where AWD control is paramount, sending the highest possible power to the rear wheels.

Here is a graph highlighting the torque splits between the front and rear wheels in each of the different modes. Notice the progressively increased amount of torque sent to the rear wheels in Sport and Race modes compared to Eco moce. (_Substitute "Eco" mode for "Stock" on the graph_.)










Here is a link to more technical data: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm

Since the TTS will be primarily a track vehicle for us, we have it set to Race mode for the time being, however, the car will remain fully streetable as well, so having the option to select Sport and Eco modes are indeed beneficial.

If we're honest, however, we're secretly just hoping to get a little sideways in the corners! 

Installation is pretty simple. You simply unbolt the OEM unit from the transfer case and unclip the wiring connector. You will be left with a hole in the transfer case to which you will insert the new control unit. A small amount of diff. fluid will seep out, but it's very minimal.










If we weren't going to use the switch or wireless remote, you would simply plug the OEM harness into the new unit and install it, however, to utilize the switchability of the wireless remote, we need to splice in the wireless signal transponder. This is incredibly simply as the unit is supplied with the correct pigtail harness to make installation plug and play. Fully detailed instructions are included.










With the transponder harness plugged in, we simply bolt up the new Haldex controller.










With the unit bolted in place, we now need to run the transponder harness into the cabin through a hole in the body. We found a rubber grommet near the subframe that was perfect in location and size, so we cut a hole in it through which to pass the harness. 










Lastly, we plug in the transponder and mount it out of the way behind some of the interior trim panels within the trunk. Now we can use the remote to select the performance mode for any given driving situation.



















More updates soon!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Drop it like it's hot!*

With the car still in the air on the lift from the previous upgrades, it was time to tackle the suspension. 

We knew that virtually all MK5 VW platform based applications utilized effectively the same suspension setups, so there we ample options available to us. With that said, however, we have become friendly with Eibach Springs UK due to having worked cooperatively with them on some other projects, and we were keen to work with them again, so they were tremendously gracious enough to provide us with their Pro-Kit coilover suspension system for this project.

The system includes full replacement front struts with threaded bodies to allow for height adjustment of the spring perches, and new rear shocks as well as adjustable perches for the rear springs. Partially to help facilitate easier installation, and to determine how low the setup would actually allow the car to sit, we adjusted all components to their lowest possible settings prior to installation.










_***Yes, this upgrade will result in bypassing the OEM electronically adjustable shocks equipped on the TTS from the factory. A suspension fault warning light will appear on the dash, but is easily disabled with a resistor that matches the electronic resistance valve of the OEM shocks. This is not included._

As we are also concerned with saving as much weight as possible with this project, we made certain to compare the weights of every component being replaced and/or removed.

The total weight savings from swapping the OEM suspension for the Eibach Pro-Kit coilovers amounted to 8.5 lbs.

The front strut and spring assemblies were exactly 2 lbs lighter per side. The OEM's weighed in at 14 lbs each and the Eibach assemblies weighed in at 12 lbs. Since the upper spring perches were being reused, there was no need to weigh them.



















Surprisingly, the Eibach rear shocks were marginally lighter than their OEM counterparts as well. The OEM units weighed in at 6 lbs each, while the Eibach units weighed 4.5 lbs each. Again, the rear upper mounts were reused. 



















The OEM rear springs, the rubber perches, and the electronic cap for the adjustable rear shocks weighed in at 4.25 lbs, while the Eibach rear springs and perches weighed in at 3.5 lbs. 



















With all of the parts weighed, we proceeded with the install, which was pretty straight forward for a transverse engined VW/Audi application. There were no surprises really. As mentioned above, installation is made easier by adjusting each spring perch to its lowest setting prior to install, which reduces the overall height of the parts and enables easier fitment of the front upper mounts and easier fitment of the rear springs.



















We lowered the car back down onto the ground, and this is exactly how it sat. While there was undoubtedly a little settling left to occur, the rear visually appears slightly lower than the front, however, the body is actually perfectly level to the ground. The alignment was clearly thrown off by the dramatic lowering as evidenced by the tremendous amount of screeching from the front tires as they scrubbed along the shop floor when moving the car, so that was remedied the very next day by a complete alignment and corner balancing at a local shop, Performance Race Solutions. 

While this resulted in a more visually balanced ride height with the rear raised up slightly, more importantly, significantly improved handling and vehicle dynamics resulted. Turn in response was drastically improved, and any understeering experienced previous was nearly completely eliminated. The car became much more predictable when cornering, and could be induced to slide with little effort, thanks in no small part to the Haldex controller set to Race mode as well. :thumbsup: 

For anyone that will be using their car on a track of any kind, a proper corner balancing is a must.



















Many thanks are owed to Eibach Springs UK for their generous support of our project, and we genuinely cannot speak highly enough of the result of this upgrade. The car handles incredibly well with absolutely no compromise of the ride quality in any way.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Looks good! I'm curious about the resistor mod though, is that really all that's required, has anyone tried it? I know KW has a specific widget that they include with their magride replacement kits and it seems to be more than just a resistor.


pic swiped from the iModTTS build thread


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

While I have not seen one firsthand, inside that unit they provide is probably little more than a resistor wired into that connector for plug-and-play fitment.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

The stock seats in the TTS are really nice for an OEM offering. For our intentions for this car, however, they are a bit on the heavy side, and lack any substantial lateral support (_side bolstering_).










There are countless options available for aftermarket seats, and we looked into many of them, however, we were continually brough back to Recaro, not only for their long standing and ongoing cooperative relationship with VW and Audi both as an OEM supplier and in various motorsport endeavours, but also due to both the aesthetic and visceral appeal of their seat designs.

Our main considerations were light weight, and a seat that was motorsport inspired while still being comfortable for a daily driver. The Sportster CS checked all the boxes. This seat is actually offered as an option on many OEM applications like the Ford Focus RS and many other European spec models.

We contacted Recaro and quickly had a pair of seats and rails/sliders on the way to us in a black leather/alcantara color combination that perfectly matched the trim of the TTS interior.










The seats arrived, and we wasted no time in opening them up and getting them installed into the car.










Figuring out how to assemble the rails/sliders was the hardest part of the install. The brackets that secure everything to the car are application specific, however, the rails/sliders are universal, as is the hardware supplied with them. In fact, supplied with the installation hardware is enough bolts to cover 3 different types of seat mounting configurations, and the instructions are a little vague as to which bolts are used for each type, but with a little trial and error, we managed to determine which bolts were correct, and we got everything setup properly.



















Replacing the stock seats with the Sportster CS's saved us a total of 41 lbs from the interior. The driver's side seat saved 20 lbs over the stock unit. The passenger side seat saved us 21 lbs due to the extra air bladder and sensor components in the OEM seat used to trigger the passenger side airbag. With that said, the underside of the Recaro's have the available mounting provisions to swap over the air bladder, sensors, and wiring harness of the OEM seats if you wish to retain the mechanism to trigger the passenger airbag.










The very top of the headrest comes pretty close to the back of the headliner with the seat rail adjusted all the way back, but you would need to be quite tall for this to pose any real issues. There is also a back rest angle knob on the outboard side of each seat for further adjustment.










Not that anyone will really fit into the back seat of an Audi TT, but the Sportster CS has an integrated handle to flip the backrest forward for easy access to the back seat, which would indeed be useful were there more space in the back of the car.










The seats are incredibly comfortable and very nicely bolstered as well. It is not so aggressive as to make them difficult to get into or out of, but just enough to hold you in place quite firmly when cornering the car hard. This color combination matches the TTS interior nearly perfectly save for the stitching, but that's quickly forgotten as soon as you slide your butt into them.










Because the back seats are basically useless, and because we intend to track the car, we figured we may as well remove the back seat while we were working on the interior as well. This was not exactly simple, and required 3 people to accomplish, however, the weight savings are well worth it. The entire rear seat assembly weighs 36 lbs, and this was immediately noticeable in the driving dynamics of the car once removed. We plan to find some carpeting to make a cover for the fuel tank access panels, but just haven't yet had the time.

So just on the interior alone, we've saved a total of 77 lbs of weight. 










We would like to extend a huge thank you to Recaro US for their help and support on this project. They were incredibly enthusiastic and helpful in answering all of our questions. For anyone that is looking to take their car to the next step, this is the way to do it, and we can't recommend these seats highly enough. They compliment the TTS perfectly and sacrifice absolutely nothing, except for the side airbags.


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Wow...love the Recaros!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

OMG want!!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Very niiiiiiice!!!! :thumbup::laugh:me wantz Recaro seatz tuu:laugh:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

PHWOAR!!!

Looks epic so far!! 

LOVE those Recaro's too :O


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Looks amazing. Paint the seatbacks to match the car for more win. :thumbup:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Loving the Recaros, the Audi OEM ones are sweet too. How much did the stock seats weigh?


----------



## eptx (Mar 17, 2011)

*Intercooler*

What ever happened to the intercooler numbers you were going to share?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll have one of the guys put some graphs together when we can find a moment. But I will say that there was a measurable improvement in terms of iat's and the tq numbers on the ic dyno's were about ~20 higher.



eptx said:


> What ever happened to the intercooler numbers you were going to share?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

If you want to add more go, you better be sure you can reign it all in.

One of the most vital upgrades you can do to any sports car that will see track duty is to the braking system. Upgraded pads, rotors, lines, and fluid, are often more than enough for your average daily driver that sees minimal to occassional track duty, however, some cars are pushed much harder, and therefor need more advanced braking performance.

For the last 3 years, we have been conducting ongoing developing and testing of our own big brake upgrades for various applications. We have been using these kits on our own in-house development and project vehicles, as well as our own daily driven personal cars. We have installed kits onto MK4 VW's, MK5's, our Scirocco, an Audi A3, our Eurovan/Transporter, a Mini Cooper S and our recent Mini Countryman. We haven't kept this development a secret. Many of you may have seen these kits installed on these vehicles if you have visited our locations or if you have seen us at various shows thr last few years. Many of you have been asking about these kits, and now we can finally provide some answers.

The latest car to receive the finalized version of the brakes is our US-based Audi TTS project car, and with this latest install, we are pleased to announce the long awaited availability of the Forge big brake kits to the general public.










Each 6 piston kit is produced with the utmost care in-house at Forge UK from the highest quality materials.

We have even recently acquired the specialized equipment necessary to produce our own line of DOT and TUV approved brake lines, which are included with each Forge brake kit.

www.hosetechnik.com

The manufacturing process of the brake lines is shown on Facebook here:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.204178646261047.53520.202262366452675

There are two different size options available for the kits:

330mm (13") rotors
356mm (14") rotors

_If in the US, please contact us directly for pricing and availability until the kits are added to the US side of our site._

All of the specs of the kits can be found here:

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/media/Brakes Spec.pdf

The first kits to be released are suitable for all MK5 platform vehicles including the following:

MK5 Rabbit/GTI/Jetta/R32
MK6 Golf/GTI/Golf R
B6 Passat
CC
Eos
Scirocco/Scirocco R
Audi A3
Audi TT/TTS

More applications to follow!

In order to compliment these big brake kits for the front of the vehicles, we will be able to offer matching rear lines from our Hose Technik brand
as well as matching pads from EBC (_for an extra cost_). For complimentary rear rotors, though, we are also very pleased to announce a partnership with Adam's Rotors and their all new "BBK Match" program. They will be able to offer rear rotors for any application with a slotted and drilled pattern to match that of our own rotors. Please contact them for pricing, availabilty, and options for your particular application.










Now on to the install....

The stock TTS brakes are decent with 340mm discs, however, the calipers are only single piston units, so the stopping power, while suitable for such a lightweight car, can definitely be improved. As the 330mm (13") kit would have obviously been a size downgrade, we chose the 356mm (14") version of our brake kit as the only suitable upgrade.



















As with most other upgrades to our TTS project, we are being very conscious about the potential weight savings of each change we make to the car. The brakes provided us with some surprisingly significant savings.

The OEM calipers, carriers, and pads weighed in at a staggeringly high 18.5 lbs. Our lightweight aluminum replacement calipers, carriers and pads saved an impressive 5.75 lbs of unsprung weight per corner weighing in at 12.75 lbs total each.



















The OEM rotors weighed in at 22.25 lbs, while our replacement rotors with lightweight aluminum hats weighed in at 20.5 lbs. This saved us another 1.75 lbs of both unsprung as well as rotating mass.



















The install is pretty straight forward for anyone familiar with braking systems.





































And even though this was the larger version of the kit, it still fit underneath the stock 18" wheels without any clearance issues whatsoever.



















The braking performance of the car now nearly exceeds its acceleration/speed. It stops on a dime, yet still in a very progressive and refined manner. We have tested 8 piston calipers in the past, and the sensitivity of the brakes at low speeds is incredibly touchy and grabby. The production 6 piston kits we are now using exhibit absolutely none of that whatsoever. 

Again, with this installation, we are proud to announce the availability of these kits to the general public. Please contact us with any questions if you are interested.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

how much is the break set up in USD?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Starting price will be $1800 for the base 330mm kit. $1900 for the 356mm kit.

Matching rear pads, lines, and rotors will be additional.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

If one were to be interested in just the calipers, would it be possible to buy them separately?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Not at this time, no.


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

how much for rotor disk replacement? thanks! (330 and 356)


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats!! Those are beautiful kits!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I suspect a flood of orders. 
What type of EBC pads come with? And, do they only come in black? ( pls say Yes. 'Tis the best no colour after all...):laugh:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Tom333 said:


> how much for rotor disk replacement? thanks! (330 and 356)


This has not yet been 100% finalized due to varied shipping costs from the UK to the US given the varied weights of different quantities of spare parts. 



kendoist4162 said:


> What type of EBC pads come with? And, do they only come in black? ( pls say Yes. 'Tis the best no colour after all...):laugh:


EBC Red Stuff Pads are standard equipment.

And yes, only black for now.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

they look good though; still want a set of those seats myself


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

How much does these Recaro CS cost by the way?:thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Good stuff Mike!:thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Those brakes, and the price, are impressive. Anyone who hasn't upgraded their front brakes...jump on this!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

As mentioned in the previous update about the front brake upgrade, we have partnered with Adam's Rotors. In addition to their normal range of replacement rotors with numerous variations of available drilling, dimpling and slotting patterns, we took particular note of their all-new "_BBK Match_" program in which they can supply replacement rear rotors for virtually any application with a pattern matching that of our very own big brake kit.










To highlight their capabilities, they graciously provided us with a set of rear rotors for our TTS project with a pattern matching our front brake kit. We paired these _drilled/drilled/slotted_ rotors with a set of EBC Red Stuff pads to compliment those included with our brake kit to round out a complete brake system overhaul.



















The OEM rotors weighed in at pretty much exactly 12 lbs each. The replacement "_BBK Match_" rotors from Adam's Rotors weighed in at 11.2 lbs each, providing a savings of 0.8 lbs per side. This is obviously a function of the material removed while incorporating the CNC drilled holes and slots










While we were replacing the rotors and pads, we decided to remove the rear dust/heat shields from the car to save every ounce of weight possible. Each shield and it's mounting screws weighed exactly 1.5 lbs each, totalling 3 lbs. All told, we saved 4.6 lbs of unsprung and rotating mass (_rotors only_) with this upgrade.










For anyone looking simply for replacement rotors, or if you're looking for matching rear rotors to compliment your new Forge Motorsport Big Brake Kit, contact Adam's Rotors for all of your rotor needs.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We knew very early on in the planning of this project that wheel selection was going to be a vital decision. Tire selection too is no less important. As primarily a track vehicle for us, light weight was a critical requirement, and with very little aftermarket offerings out there with widths and offsets tailored to the somewhat unique fitment requirements of the TT application, we decided that custom was the way to go to suit our needs.

We had some ideas in our heads about what we wanted, so then it became a matter of finding someone who could accomodate our requests.

Huge on the scene lately, and semi-local to us being only an hour away from Orlando in Daytona Beach, is CCW / Complete Custom Wheel. We have been familiar with their product range for quite some time, and they were a clear choice to build us wheels for our car.

Back in February, we attended and sponsored the Daytona Winter Jam event, and while spending the weekend in Daytona, we made a point of meeting up with the guys from CCW and taking a little trip over to their factory/warehouse. Pics from that visit can be found on our Facebook page here:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150405638610394.629699.166492375393

After having a chance to tour their facility, and discuss our ideas for wheels, we put a plan in motion to get the process started. First thing was to install the brakes and suspension so as to have those items in place when measuring the car for what diameter, width, and offset was going to be the best fit for the car. Some measurements were taken and sample wheels were test fit to determin the ultimate width and offset we would wind up using. This particular wheel was an 18x10 et38 with a 285/30/18 Toyo R888 tire, which was a bit too aggressive.










While the CCW Classic is a hugely popular design, as are their LM20 and LM5 designs, we wanted something single piece as it saves a bit of weight per wheel, so the chosen design was the SP16R from CCW's race line, which are not listed on their site as they are typically reserved for track-only vehicles. We decided on an 18x9.5" wheel with a et38 offset and a 265/35/18 Toyo R88 tire at all four corners. Here is one of the wheels on the CNC machine being cut from a single block of billet.










And here it is freshly finished.










We wanted a dark aggressive look to the wheels, so we decided on a shot peened texture in a black anodized finish.



















Wheel weight will vary pretty greatly between each set produced as they are all built to order to the diameter, widths, and offsets you specify, but with this particular wheel and tire combo, we saved 6 lbs per corner of unsprung rotating mass. The stock wheels and tires weighed in at 52 lbs each, while these weighed in at 46 lbs each.










We would like to thank CCW / Complete Custom Wheel for their help and support with our TTS project. They have been incredibly accomodating of our needs, and have gone to great lengths to help us at every turn. They are enthusiastic car guys just like all of us, so they are just as excited to build cool wheels as we are to use them. If any of your are in the market for some custom made to order wheels, we highly recommend that you contact them. We plan to use them again in the future for other projects.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We pulled the stock exhaust off the car yesterday!

The stock TTS downpipe weighs 24 lbs.
The stock TTS cat-back weighs 45 lbs.

The total weight of the OEM exhaust system is 69 lbs. 

Why is this important?

Stay tuned! We'll have a big update later today!


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

LOVING this guys...great work.
we were more than happy to help out & proud to partner up with Forge.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

9.5" +38 is super aggressive, I'm amazed you can fit that setup in the fenders! that's equivalent of running a 20mm spacer on stock wheels. Stance looks managing though.


----------



## MitsuVdub (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome guys. Car looks fantastic and I'm very happy to see a 'track focused' TT being built.
Wondering how much of the inner fenders you had to trim to fit the 9.5's and 265 series tires? Have you done any testing under full compression or load? 
I was on the fence about track modding my own TT, partly due to the lack of support in the aftermarket community (particularly wheels) but you guys are definitely inspiring me to spend money I don't have.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I have to be awake in a matter of a few hours to leave for Southern Worthersee, however, I am up late just to post the photos of our all-new exhaust system for our TTS project car.

We have been working with Scorpion Exhausts in the UK for a while now, and when we approached them about doing some special for our TTS project, they were more than happy to jump on board to help us out.

Completely hand fabricated in the UK by the master craftsmen at Scorpion Exhausts, only the downpipesection is fabricated from stainless steel due to the need to incorporate a flex section, while the remainder of the system immediately thereafter is constructed from 100% titanium. 

The complete OEM TTS exhaust weighs in at 69 lbs. This entire system from Scorpion, even with the stainless downpipe, no cat, and no resonator weighs in at 28 lbs, saving us another 40-ish pounds from the car.

Originally conceived as a one-off "_race_" system for our car, we will eventually be able to offer this work-of-art as a special order product, and we even hope to expand the titanium offerings to other applications as well. Pricing and availability is still to be determined. Though a cheaper entry level stainless system will be available, this titanium system will not be cheap, so please contact us for details if you're seriously interested.

The sound is actually surprisingly mellow at startup and idle, but is absolutely monsterous at wide open throttle. 

More details, pics, and even video after we return from Southern Worthersee next week! :thumbsup:























































Install


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

one question 

so u removed the cat. does the engine light turns on?


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

I had a Scorpion exhaust on my '90 Coupe Quattro........ it was really a great sound that I miss.
:thumbup: Scorpion


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

escalad3 said:


> one question
> 
> so u removed the cat. does the engine light turns on?


Yea, what's up with that? Thought they were necessary for some back pressure-at least a little? And environmentally? I realize this isn't a high mileage car that will polute the world but.....I've not seen anyone remove them on street cars. Is it just for sound or power?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Yea, what's up with that? Thought they were necessary for some back pressure-at least a little? And environmentally? I realize this isn't a high mileage car that will polute the world but.....I've not seen anyone remove them on street cars. Is it just for sound or power?


ive removed mine, more vocal exhaust and backpressure is a subjective matter honestly.


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> ive removed mine, more vocal exhaust and backpressure is a subjective matter honestly.


did ur engine light turn on?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

escalad3 said:


> did ur engine light turn on?


When you remove the cat you usually need a chip or to flash the comp for the change in flow and so the light doesn't come on... im running the ATP 3" DP all the way back and removed the muffler for straight pipes but of course i have a chip which allows the change of flow with no problem


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice work on this . :thumbup:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

escalad3 said:


> one question
> 
> so u removed the cat. does the engine light turns on?





GaBoYnFla said:


> Yea, what's up with that? Thought they were necessary for some back pressure-at least a little? And environmentally? I realize this isn't a high mileage car that will polute the world but.....I've not seen anyone remove them on street cars. Is it just for sound or power?


We chose to delete the cat to save the most weight possible, and because we do not have emissions testing in Florida, and this is more of a track car than a street car, so even though it is road legal in most other respects, it is more purpose built than most daily drivers.

Yes, removing the cat will cause a check engine light to come on, and means you will no longer pass an emissions test if such testing is performed in your state. Back pressure within the exhaust is only somewhat desirable on naturally aspirated cars. Ignoring things like emissions and sound, for the maximum possible performance from a turbocharged engine, the least back pressure possible after the turbo is ideal. You only want exhaust gas pressure before the turbo.

We will offer a system with a high flow cat for those who still wish to keep one, however, even high flow cats are not always guaranteed to pass ever increasingly strict emissions tests either.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

So while we were in Georgia for the Southern Worthersee show, we took a little side trip North to the Tail of the Dragon / US Hwy 129 / Deals Gap.

This is our 4th year making this trip, and it never disappoints. 

We departed a little late, but got there in enough time for 4 solid runs. We were pushing the car pretty hard and I figured that the exhaust might start to get a little more color into it after some heat cycles. When I looked underneath, however, I was totally blown away to see how much color there now was in the piping.

This is what I found.

More pics and followup details later.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> So while we were in Georgia for the Southern Worthersee show, we took a little side trip North to the Tail of the Dragon / US Hwy 129 / Deals Gap.
> 
> This is our 4th year making this trip, and it never disappoints.
> 
> ...




So is that what titanium looks like after heating? Blue/purple color?

I see the wheels were done in here in Daytona. They've emailed me couple times to see if they could borrow my old R32 for trail wheel fitment but I wasn't able to accommodate them. 


My TTS is too quiet, are their other street exhaust that are throaty, deep, and not too buzz saw like that you recommend?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

GaBoYnFla said:


> So is that what titanium looks like after heating? Blue/purple color?
> 
> My TTS is too quiet, are their other street exhaust that are throaty, deep, and not too buzz saw like that you recommend?


The color of titanium will vary pretty drastically based on the level of heat it is exposed to. This is our very first system constructed of the material, which received no deliberate heating during production to force a color change like some other titanium systems are exposed to, so this is just a natural byproduct of use on our particular car. Your results may vary. 

This titanium system, even though it is cat-less and has no resonators, is actually remarkably tame at idle, but is also quite throaty at wide open throttle. It is virtually impossible to describe, so just hold out a bit for some videos.

As I mentioned above, we will soon be offering both a full stainless system with both a cat and cat-less option, as well as this titanium race system. I will have more details soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Yes, titanium gets some very cool colors when anodized with either heat or by electric current anodizing. You can get gold, light blue, dark blue, green, and brown or black depending on the heat or current applied. The process also produces a protective layer of titanium oxide on the surface which is quite hard.

Some custom knives with different anodizing (all titanium, either CP and/or 6Al4v):


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Looks cool but you gotta remember to wear gloves when installing titanium stuff so you don't get fingerprints when it heat cycles.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> So while we were in Georgia for the Southern Worthersee show, we took a little side trip North to the Tail of the Dragon / US Hwy 129 / Deals Gap.
> 
> This is our 4th year making this trip, and it never disappoints.
> 
> ...


Followed you guys on the dragon in the white TTS that was also in your show display. Car sounds wicked mean. Whole Forge crew was great!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

SKNKWRX said:


> Followed you guys on the dragon in the white TTS that was also in your show display. Car sounds wicked mean. Whole Forge crew was great!


It was nice getting to meet you. Thanks for letting us use your car, and we're glad you enjoyed the experience. Keep in touch!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> It was nice getting to meet you. Thanks for letting us use your car, and we're glad you enjoyed the experience. Keep in touch!


See you kids at Treffen, or on my CC statement sooner most likely.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

A little Tail of the Dragon action!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> A little Tail of the Dragon action!


wowwww awesome!
only thing i wish was you had the wheels brushed instead of blacked out.

and that titanium exhaust heated up is amazing!!!
the weld work makes me drool


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We're currently getting the car ready for Waterfest. We've been adding some new parts, and making a few minor changes. Expect some updates soon. I'll try to get as much as I can posted before we leave on Wednesday to head up to Jersey! :thumbup:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

How did the car run in the heat? In for quarter mile times...


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Sadly we didn't run the car this weekend at Waterfest. 

The car started spewing some smoke at idle literally as we were driving into the track Saturday morning before the show. The issue was intermittent, though, and we weren't able to fully diagnose it being away from the shop with limited tools and whatnot, so we chose to play it safe and not potentially exacerbate the problem by racing the car. 

We were all incredibly disappointed, and we just arrived back home today after some tire issues with our trailer which delayed the journey, so as soon as we are able to pull the car apart and fix the problem, we have a few more dyno tests to run, and we'll be taking the car to our local track; OSW (Orlando Speed World).

I have tons of updates lined up to get posted, so I will get them up ASAP!

Thanks for the support, and I'll update you all soon! :thumbup:


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow that sucks, hope its not a blown headgasket!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

arm1tage said:


> Wow that sucks, hope its not a blown headgasket!


Same here! Although given the symptoms and that it's stopped now we're fairly certain it was just overfilled with oil. Seems fine now, but we'll do a comp/leakdown and coolant pressure test just to be sure.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Really sorry for the lack of updates lately guys. We've all been incredibly busy with a lot of traveling, so it's been difficult to keep up. We'll have some updates real soon!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Good read, sick car, awesome company and good people. :thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Car was looking wicked at Treffen good seeing you guys ut there for the cruise and show! How did the sound clips from Lower Wacker come out?


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

video?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We're working on video from a track weekend we did in Roebling. That along with some videos showcasing the exhaust.



hy_phy said:


> video?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We've been really busy with a lot of traveling lately, so I really haven't had a whole lot of spare time to do the videos. I have all the footage categorized and whatnot. I just need to set aside some time to sit down and edit it together. Hopefully before we leave for H2Oi next week! :thumbup:


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Same here! Although given the symptoms and that it's stopped now we're fairly certain it was just overfilled with oil. Seems fine now, but we'll do a comp/leakdown and coolant pressure test just to be sure.


 Any final word on this, was it just due to over filling the oil?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Finally had a chance to sit down and put some footage together! 

Enjoy!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Finally had a chance to sit down and put some footage together!
> 
> Enjoy!


 Nice video...was hoping for a shot of lower wacker from Treffen Cruise in there but still awesome!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

SKNKWRX said:


> Nice video...was hoping for a shot of lower wacker from Treffen Cruise in there but still awesome!


 Unfortunately, I can't seem to find that footage!  

I had misplaced another disc that has some good footage from the Tail of the Dragon as well, and wouldn't you know it, I find it this morning! D'oh! :banghead:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

post it :thumbup:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Nice work! A few questions for you guys:

1) Would you mind sharing the part numbers for the Recaro seats, brackets, and sliders that you used for the install that were confirmed to work and match the look of the car? Did you get the sliders with height adjustment tabs, or without? Inside bar, or outside bar? 

and

2) How did you handle the lack of an air bag in the Recaro seat? i.e., what did you have to put in place of the stock air bag wiring to make the car happy? 

Thanks!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't currently have the invoice or the boxes to pull the part numbers from, but if you contact Recaro, they will know exactly what you need.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> I don't currently have the invoice or the boxes to pull the part numbers from, but if you contact Recaro, they will know exactly what you need.


No worries. How did you handle the lack of airbag situation?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

The TTS is out in Cali right now, and just competed in the EuroTuner Magazine Grand Prix event.

The results should be published in an upcoming issue, but here are some images for the time being.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks so much to Gary from Revo for putting this video together!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

[email protected] said:


>




Is it my imagination or is that blue Audi look like it's fixing to ram the BMW next to it?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

They were just positioning the cars for the cover shot for the issue covering the GP. It just happened to be coming from the dirt onto the track at that moment.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

It looked like it was moving......can't wait for the article!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Here is a little gallery of pictures from the Grand Prix!

The results should be in the Feb. 2012 issue!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628093730248/


----------



## vikeis (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike, Hi

can u plz tell me how u switch off magride sensors with Eibach?

btw. great car  on which stage (REVO) car now?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

vikeis said:


> Mike, Hi
> 
> can u plz tell me how u switch off magride sensors with Eibach?
> 
> btw. great car  on which stage (REVO) car now?


That cars dash is lit up like a tree at Christmas.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

SKNKWRX said:


> That cars dash is lit up like a tree at Christmas.


Yea, basically! 

Let me go thru the list:

Check Engine Light - No Cat
Airbag Light - Aftermarket seats with no side airbags
Suspension Light - Removed magnetic ride
Spoiler Light - Replaced OEM mechanical spoiler with fixed TT-RS spoiler
Brake Light - Aftermaket brakes
Washer Fluid Light - Our tires are so wide, they rubbed through the washer fluid line


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Car just made 310 whp and 332 wtq earlier this morning sae corrected. Looking for some sub 11.8 passes next weekend at fixxfest.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yea, basically!
> 
> Let me go thru the list:
> 
> ...


I am sure you guys know this already but for anyone that searches. 


Easy to fix some of those...
Airbag Light - Resistor in the plug Mk1 TT's did this often
Spoiler Light - VAG-Com (VCDS) the car to have a fixed spoiler
Brake Light - Take an original brake pad and cut off the sensor wire and solder the ends together.


----------



## vailance (Nov 16, 2011)

thats a impressive whp results. 
other than a Stage 2 revo remap, fuel pump upgrade, full exhaust w/o cat, CAI-intake, and a front mount intercooler kit, whats the other things that made this amazing result? i assume on pumped gas RON98?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Basically you got it spot on...

revo stage 2 + file
fuel pump
scorpion ti exhaust
forge intake
forge twintercooler
on 100 octane

Car will be going to the drag strip this weekend at bradenton. We're looking for 11.7-11.8's



vailance said:


> thats a impressive whp results.
> other than a Stage 2 revo remap, fuel pump upgrade, full exhaust w/o cat, CAI-intake, and a front mount intercooler kit, whats the other things that made this amazing result? i assume on pumped gas RON98?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Here's a comprehensive mod list to-date. We hope to make a few changes and improvements going into next year.

The car, as it sits right now, is about 200 lbs lighter than stock. 

*Engine:*

Revo Stage 2+ Linear Throttle File
HPFP Upgrade
Scorpion 3" Titanium Race Exhaust (_cat-less, non-resonated_)
Forge Prototype Intake System
Forge TWINtercooler Kit
Forge DV Upgrade
Forge Oil Catch Tank Kit
Forge Coolant Tank
Noise pipe delete

*Transmission:*

HPA Stage 3 DSG File
Haldex Gen. 4 Controller
Neuspeed Lower Dogbone Insert
VF side Engine and Transmission mounts

*Suspension:*

Eibach Pro-Kit Coilovers
Ground Control Camber Plates
Neuspeed front and rear Sway Bars
Race alignment and Cornerbalancing

*Brakes:*

Forge 356mm Big Brake Kit
HoseTechnik Stainless Braided Brake Lines all around
EBC YellowStuff Pads
Adam's Rotors Pattern-Matched Rear Rotors

*Wheels and Tires:*

CCW SP16R Wheels - Shot-peened, black anodized - 18x9.5 et 38
Toyo R888 - 265/35/18

*Exterior:*

OEM TT-RS fixed Rear Spoiler
Smooth/Plate-less front Grill
Rolled Fenders

*Interior:*

Recaro Sportster CS Seats - Matching Leather and Alcantara
Recaro Seat Rails/Sliders
Removed Rear Seat


----------



## vailance (Nov 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Basically you got it spot on...
> 
> revo stage 2 + file
> fuel pump
> ...


does revo provides diff file for 100oct or just adjustments through the SPS device? 



[email protected] said:


> *Engine:*
> 
> Revo Stage 2+ Linear Throttle File
> HPFP Upgrade
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for reply,
have some questions..

1. Revo Stage 2+ Linear Throttle File: (What does the linear throttle file means? i'm running revo stage 2+ file too.)

2. HPA Stage 3 DSG File: (Any short review on this? Difference?)

3. I also found out that recently all the Forge 356mm Big Brake Kit comes with EBC Yellow stuff pads, mine came with red stuff and any reason should i upgrade? I had my adams rotors skimmed after 10k miles coz of the warping and vibrations, wondering is the brake pad caused it. FYI, im using the same brake kit. 

4. Lastly, any info on the prototype intake were using? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

vailance said:


> does revo provides diff file for 100oct or just adjustments through the SPS device?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The adjustments for the 100 octane fuel are done via the SPS device.

The "Linear Throttle" is something new that Revo has introduced which will help with throttle response as related to the drive-by-wire system. There is more of a 1 to 1 relationship between throttle input and actual throttle percentage.

Nothing but positive things to say about the HPA DSG file thus far. Shifting times are noticeably improved, as is the smoothness with which the shifting occurs, and on-track performance is noticeable.

RedStuff pads are standard with our brake kit and are intended for more street usage. YellowStuff pads are optional and intended for more track usage.

No more info about the intake at this time. It will be finalized for production soon.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Were the Recaros built using Audi supplied leather? Or Was it using the one that Recaro supplied?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We informed Recaro of the model of vehicle and they supplied us with seats that matched the OEM interior perfectly. I don't know the ultimate source of the material, and I don't have the part number handy, but they can surely help you.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Video from an event we attended this weekend where we manage a pass in the 11's.

11.98 @ 113 mph to be specific


----------



## ttsguy (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome run. Still waiting for the exhaust to be released. When is it gonna happen?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We're just about ready to place our initial stocking order to Scorpion.

Contact us and we can include your desired system with our order.


----------



## ttsguy (Sep 28, 2011)

Should I just email you. Also I have emailed forge in the past and nobody could give me pricing or even a closed avail date.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

ttsguy said:


> Should I just email you. Also I have emailed forge in the past and nobody could give me pricing or even a closed avail date.


It has taken some time to sort out US pricing and availability. 

If you are interested in a system, contact us and we can work with you on ordering something that suits your needs.


----------



## ttsguy (Sep 28, 2011)

Any new info on pricing for the tts exhaust.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I am currently working on a few pricing details with Scorpion, and I hope to have it finished to be able to post by the end of this week! :thumbup:

TT-RS Titanium shown here!


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Video from an event we attended this weekend where we manage a pass in the 11's.
> 
> 11.98 @ 113 mph to be specific



wow nice run. on the 2nd one, i didnt even realize there was another car in the other lane until near the end lol


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Teaser video from EuroTuner for the GP held out in Cali.

Results in the Feb 2012 issue.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Great teaser....will be waiting on the full article.....online of course. Who buys paper magizines anymore? I'd subscribe to online if they did it that way but no paper.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Great teaser....will be waiting on the full article.....online of course. Who buys paper magizines anymore? I'd subscribe to online if they did it that way but no paper.


full article is already out, it debuted a few months ago


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Video from an event we attended this weekend where we manage a pass in the 11's.
> 
> 11.98 @ 113 mph to be specific


Did the HPA DSG flash let you have launch control?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, just raised to a higher rpm.



Boosted2003! said:


> Did the HPA DSG flash let you have launch control?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, just raised to a higher rpm.


To be more specific ... The TTS comes with launch control enabled (3200 rpm) and the HPA DSG flash allows that to be increased. It would be interesting to hear what RPM this car is using :thumbup:


----------

